# دورة منظومات الإدارة المكتبية وأعمال السكرتارية المتقدمة (protic for training )



## mr ahmed (14 يوليو 2013)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة بروتيك لحلول التدريب والإستشارات [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بدعوة سيادتكم لحضور دورة تدريبية عنوانها[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]منظومات الإدارة المكتبية وأعمال السكرتارية المتقدمة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]( إستراتيجيات كايزن – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]TQM - MPO [/FONT][FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الهدف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (Objectives)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]التعرف على المنظومات الحديثة فى عالم الإدارة المكتبية والسكرتارية.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]التعرف على إستراتيجيات الإدارة المكتبية الحديثة.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]إستعراض منظومات الإدارة المكتبية ( النموذج الغربى – نموذج دول شرق أسيا ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]التحول من التفكير الاستراتيجى الى وضع خطة عمل للإدارة المكتبية.[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]التعرف على واجبات ومسئوليات مدير المكتب في دعم‏ التوجهات الإدارية الحديثة للمديرين.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]التعرف على المهارات القيادية والسلوكية للمديرين والتعامل مع الحالات الخاصة من المديرين.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]التعرف على أهمية التخطيط في ‏المستويات الإدارية المختلفة ودعم مديرى المكاتب لمنظومة التخطيط الإستراتيجى.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]تزويد المشاركين بمفاهيم واهداف ومهارات استشراق المستقبل والإستعداد للتفاعل مع المستجدات التكنولوجية.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]التحول وهندسة اعادة البناء الشاملة " الهندرة ".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]ادارة الجودة الشاملة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]TQM[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " تعريف، مبادىء، فوائد، فلسفة ، أسس، أفكار،توصيات وتقنيات ".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]المشاركون بالبرنامج :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الموظفون شاغلي الوظائف المختلفة بقطاعات إدارة المكاتب، والمساعدات الإداريات، والسكرتارية التنفيذية.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تعقد الدورة بدبى والقاهرة وتركيا خلال شهر أغسطس- سبتمبر 2013 م[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولمزيد من الدورات والحجز والإستعلام رجاء التواصل[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بروتيك لحلول التدريب والإستشارات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mobile :[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]00201156637750[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mobile :[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]00971566935393[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]E-Mail :[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Web site [/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]www.proticg.com[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ ​


----------

